
Blender channel reinstated by YouTube after issues get sorted out - seszett
https://www.blender.org/media-exposure/youtube-blocks-blender-videos-worldwide/?updated
======
pmlnr
It seems a bit like Youtube got surprised and maybe even frightened that
PeerTube could pop up as a viable alternative. They need to keep the market
leader position, even at the cost hosting popular videos that don't make money
to anyone.

